# ارجو المساعدة CCNA Wireless



## محمد محمد الديب (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا فى تالتة اتصالات وناوى اخد كورس فى CCNA وامتحنها على طول
و محتار اكمل فين بعد كده CCNP or voice or security
قرأت عن كورس CCNA wireless
وعرفت ان معظم محتوياته خاصة بدراسة الاتصالات
فهل المجال ده مطلوب فى سوق العمل فى مصر ولا نادر؟؟؟
وحد يعرف مكان كويس ادرس فيه الكورس ال Wireless؟؟؟؟
ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (الدين النصيحة)


----------



## Miss Communication (2 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم

وانا فعلا حابه اسأل نفس السؤال بس في الأردن

وينكم ياجماعه ليه ماحد بيرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------

